# Stomp's Burger-Health Inpection



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

I've heard how great the burgers are but check out their Health Inspections....I watch these reports regularly and I have never seen a 43!!!!

Check it out for yourself here from the Galveston County Health Dept.

(It's also published in the Galveston Daily News 12/29/10)

http://www.decadeonline.com/insp.phtml?agency=gch&record_id=PR0004312


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

So I shouldn't eat there?


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I wonder how my own kitchen would score if a health inspection was done? I'm all for proper regulation and what-not, but I still get the feeling a lot of the things in a "health inspection" are over-kill. NO personal experience...just guessing.

I can say it wouldn't stop me from eating at Stomp's or any other place I enjoy.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

The only thing I saw that really bothers me is the tomatoes being cut on a board used for raw chicken.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

cross-contamination with chicken and not washing hands after restroom? you wouldn't do that at your house capt.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Complaint Inspection 12-02-10 Demerit 28

Follow Up Inspection 12-15-10 Demerit 43

Good work Stomps.:rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JJGold said:


> Complaint Inspection 12-02-10 Demerit 28
> 
> Follow Up Inspection 12-15-10 Demerit 43
> 
> Good work Stomps.:rotfl:


X2...They should be in triple digits by Valentines Day! :headknock


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I used to do inspections in retail, if they want to fail you, they will. I would bet you could not go to any place and pass if every little thing was to be checked. Some things are very important and some are not as important. Depends on the inspector and if they have received complaints. 

As small as that place is, I bet someone saw the employees smoking in the kitchen and reported it. That will get the inspectors out every time. So many food places, not all of them get inspected and for Stomps to have several, somethings up. Once you get on the list, it will take some time to get off.

Heck if the inspectors wanted to hit up some spots, just take a drive down Grand in Baycliff. Tickets galore. Would be easy money.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> The only thing I saw that really bothers me is the tomatoes being cut on a board used for raw chicken.


"The text below *does not represent the actual violations* seen during that inspection."

Wonder what that means?


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I wonder how my own kitchen would score if a health inspection was done? I'm all for proper regulation and what-not, but *I still get the feeling a lot of the things in a "health inspection" are over-kill*. NO personal experience...just guessing.
> 
> I can say it wouldn't stop me from eating at Stomp's or any other place I enjoy.


Which one of Stomp's violations do you think is overkill?

2. Raw tomatoes used to dress a sandwich, are sliced on the same cutting board used to cut raw chicken without first cleaning and sanitizing the cutting board

1. A food employee washes his hands without using any soap. 
2. A food employee does not wash his hands after using the restroom.

1. "Clean" forks and spoons provided to the customer are contaminated with dried food particles.

1. There is no soap at the handwashing sink. 
2. There are no sanitary hand towels at the handsink.

1. Several cans of tuna found to have severe dents on the seam. 
2. Bulk sugar in large bin found to have dead roaches in it.

2. Employee handles ready-to-eat food with the same gloves used to take out the garbage.

2. Powdered milk mix being stored in an empty soap concentrate bucket.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

not good reports at all. they need to manage the place a lot better. I run my own fast food joint and the city of Houston inspections are very basic. When I worked in corporate restaurants they were very very strict in comparison to local inspections.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Pasadena1944 said:


> "The text below *does not represent the actual violations* seen during that inspection."
> 
> Wonder what that means?


might mean when a couple 100 dollar bills changed hands they didnt really see a thing,lol


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

bill said:


> I used to do inspections in retail, if they want to fail you, they will. I would bet you could not go to any place and pass if every little thing was to be checked. Some things are very important and some are not as important. Depends on the inspector and if they have received complaints.
> 
> As small as that place is, I bet someone saw the employees smoking in the kitchen and reported it. That will get the inspectors out every time. So many food places, not all of them get inspected and for Stomps to have several, somethings up. Once you get on the list, it will take some time to get off.
> 
> Heck if the inspectors wanted to hit up some spots, just take a drive down Grand in Baycliff. Tickets galore. Would be easy money.


:rotfl::rotfl:No doubt!The gaming inspector would have a field day on Grand ave.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like they need to serve a complimentary dose of tetracycline with dinner. Seriously, I think that if we could personally inspect a lot of the places we eat, we would never go back.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Why would anyone eat there knowing this? I think that they should get their house in order or be shut down. 
You can get very ill or even die from eating contaminated food. Why take the risk?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

When I worked commercial refrigeration service back in the day, it was hard to believe what you could find in, under, on, inside of, and stuck to that equipment. The only saving grace was most of the time, it was cold. But, when it broke and got hot, holy mackerel Batman. It stunk to high heaven. There were many a day when a water hose run to the water heater and a gallon of clorox were the first two steps to getting it fixed. Good luck to Stomps in getting their issues worked out.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

When I ate there, i really wasnt that impressed with the food. Then again, im more of a steak and tators kinda girl!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Mont said:


> When I worked commercial refrigeration service back in the day, it was hard to believe what you could find in, under, on, inside of, and stuck to that equipment. The only saving grace was most of the time, it was cold. But, when it broke and got hot, holy mackerel Batman. It stunk to high heaven. There were many a day when a water hose run to the water heater and a gallon of clorox were the first two steps to getting it fixed. Good luck to Stomps in getting their issues worked out.


Water hose run to the water heater and a gallon of clorox is always a good idea. And a must.lol We put alarm systems on all of ours now for when it reaches a certain temperature it will automatically call maintenance.

But then will still manage to lose 5000.00 dollars or more in food every now and then.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> Water hose run to the water heater and a gallon of clorox is always a good idea. And a must.lol We put alarm systems on all of ours now for when it reaches a certain temperature it will automatically call maintenance.
> 
> But then will still manage to lose 5000.00 dollars or more in food every now and then.


Thats what the big refrigeration trucks are for...make em empty em!

Biggie


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> Thats what the big refrigeration trucks are for...make em empty em!
> 
> Biggie


What the truck is gonna come move the food and fix the walk-in in wee hours of the night or on a holiday? :slimer::slimer::slimer:

Luv ya bro! lol


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've seen stoves etc. at auctions from closed businesses and it will make you want to eat at home.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

many years ago, i was at at fried chicken place waiting to order when i saw a customer get a little irate with an employee because she had been given the wrong order. 

after being sufficiently berated and yelled at by the customer, the employee went to refill the customer's order. after the employee had filled the order, i saw him discreetly lean over and spit in the bucket of chicken. i left without ordering.

i don't eat out very often. i prefer to cook and eat at home. at least i know what i'm getting.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I wonder how my own kitchen would score if a health inspection was done? I'm all for proper regulation and what-not, but I still get the feeling a lot of the things in a "health inspection" are over-kill. NO personal experience...just guessing.
> 
> I can say it wouldn't stop me from eating at Stomp's or any other place I enjoy.


likely most home kitchens would fail too.

the difference you are only endangering yourself at home...in a restaurant, you could make large numbers of people sick in a single lunch or dinner service.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> many years ago, i was at at fried chicken place waiting to order when i saw a customer get a little irate with an employee because she had been given the wrong order.
> 
> after being sufficiently berated and yelled at by the customer, the employee went to refill the customer's order. after the employee had filled the order, i saw him discreetly lean over and spit in the bucket of chicken. i left without ordering.
> 
> ...


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Before long we will be going to a grading system for inspections. Those will be posted at the entrances for the public to see and make a determination as to whether they dine there or not. I like the idea.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

if ya'll are are worried about stomps you better not eat at gilhooleys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> What the truck is gonna come move the food and fix the walk-in in wee hours of the night or on a holiday? :slimer::slimer::slimer:
> 
> Luv ya bro! lol


Noooooooo the truck needs to empty the freezer, take it all back to the Main Distribution Center..then when you can get your boys outta bed they can fix it. Or wait for you to roll in and get them the part they need. Thats what we do empty it...keep them bucks in your pocket and the food the right temp.

Be careful over there brother!
Biggie


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

JJGold said:


> Which one of Stomp's violations do you think is overkill?
> 
> 2. Raw tomatoes used to dress a sandwich, are sliced on the same cutting board used to cut raw chicken without first cleaning and sanitizing the cutting board
> 
> ...


none of those are a big deal...... oh my!


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Well...I posted what is public record, some people don't agree with what the inspectors find...or they think that "money" talks and others think that some of these places get "picked on" more than others; my reason for posting is just the facts man...just the facts! I personnaly want to know what is going on in that kitchen, and I think the Health Inspections do just that! If you choose to eat at establishments that continually have poor Health Inspection Records....then go ahead, and I guess you can tell everyone you have a stomach virus, miss work etc while having a conference with the Porcelain Goddess, and tell it how much you enjoyed that food!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Roostor said:


> Well...I posted what is public record, some people don't agree with what the inspectors find...or they think that "money" talks and others think that some of these places get "picked on" more than others; my reason for posting is just the facts man...just the facts! I personnaly want to know what is going on in that kitchen, and I think the Health Inspections do just that! If you choose to eat at establishments that continually have poor Health Inspection Records....then go ahead, and I guess you can tell everyone you have a stomach virus, miss work etc while having a conference with the Porcelain Goddess, and tell it how much you enjoyed that food!


Were you really considering eating there and didn't chose to do so as a result of the report you read on line?


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Mont said:


> Were you really considering eating there and didn't chose to do so as a result of the report you read on line?


Yes..I had considered eating there due to many people talking about how good it is and I live in the area, and pass by there on occasion...the Hamburgers are supposed to be GREAT...however, I had a little previous "Heads Up" from another forum. I do check every Wed.'s Galveston Daily News, and I choose not to eat at locations (and yes there are some very close by) that have continually elevated demerits on their inspections. Stomps has been open since at least Sept '10 and they have had several inspections in double digits...but a 43 is more extreme than I have ever seen before.

Just thought the 2Cool family should be aware....

I have no interest in a restaurant, don't know who owns Stomps, don't have an axe to grind or anything to gain from the report; I'm just a retired "senior citizen" who likes to be aware.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Well Mr. Rooster, you seem to have the gift of time on your hands and in today's society, that's something not too many folks ever get to experience. In fact, time is probably the most precious thing any of us have. So, let me leave this thread with a thought for you. If I read in "the paper" that a particular "problem" is occuring, then I see an "opportunity". Granted, we all see different opportunities in all that we read, regardless of format. To that end, great men discuss ideas. Average men discuss things. Small men discuss each other. Happy new year to you, sir.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

FYI: Any food service that has produce delivered to their facility has German cockroaches!

So, that being said every place has roaches that are delivered. Here is the difference some joints have pest service which keeps bugs in check the ones who do not have professional service and do it themselves(Bengal) are the infested joints.

From my experience 

good management = clean environment

poor management = dirty environnment


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

like i have said before.....its a good burger and ill eat there. i have eaten in places that you wouldnt want to know the inspectors findings in other small towns around Texas all my life and have never been extremely sick.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

43 = Nasty !!!


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Mont said:


> Well Mr. Rooster, you seem to have the gift of time on your hands and in today's society, that's something not too many folks ever get to experience. In fact, time is probably the most precious thing any of us have. So, let me leave this thread with a thought for you. If I read in "the paper" that a particular "problem" is occuring, then I see an "opportunity". Granted, we all see different opportunities in all that we read, regardless of format. To that end, great men discuss ideas. Average men discuss things. Small men discuss each other. Happy new year to you, sir.


The guy posted a link to a public record that this restaurant has a less than stellar record regarding health inspections. Anyone can take that information and use it how they like, whether it be ignoring it or not eating there. What is wrong with that? He apparently did see an "opportunity." He saw an opportunity to inform others on this board that a restaurant that is sometimes mentioned on the board is not doing well regarding health inspections.

The guy may or may not have alot of free time on his hands. Who cares? We all must have some free time on our hands because we are reading this message board. Posting this information doesn't make him the original poster a great man, but it sure doesn't make him a "small man" either. If anything, it makes him an above average man because he was willing to take the time to inform others. Some people will appreciate it. Some people won't care.


----------



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

I personally know most of the "Health Inspectors", or Registered Sanitarians, as they are officially known, at Galveston County and they a fine people doing a sometimes thankless job of protecting the public health. They protect us from things we cannot see, either hidden from view or microscopic. I was offended by some of the posts referring to "money changing hands" I know that these Inspectors are not like that, but it is an old stereotype that is hard to break. I can tell you that anything that scores a 43 is BAD (it really is hard to score that low) and that place should have been closed until corrective actions were taken. Unfortunately, in Galveston County, politics on a higher level come into play. I'm very glad that the scores are posted on-line as it gives "management" an incentive to do well and operate as clean and healthy of an establishment as they can. Galveston County and most other local health departments try to educate the operators during the inspection process, but sometimes the most direct path to the brain is through the wallet. This bad "advertising" will get the message delivered quicker that any fine. This said, give Stomps a chance to redeem itself and keep an eye peeled for their next report, I'm sure it will be much better.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Kevin70 said:


> The guy posted a link to a public record that this restaurant has a less than stellar record regarding health inspections. Anyone can take that information and use it how they like, whether it be ignoring it or not eating there. What is wrong with that? He apparently did see an "opportunity." He saw an opportunity to inform others on this board that a restaurant that is sometimes mentioned on the board is not doing well regarding health inspections.
> 
> The guy may or may not have alot of free time on his hands. Who cares? We all must have some free time on our hands because we are reading this message board. Posting this information doesn't make him the original poster a great man, but it sure doesn't make him a "small man" either. If anything, it makes him an above average man because he was willing to take the time to inform others. Some people will appreciate it. Some people won't care.


yeh ole mont laid the wammie on em
kinda wonder why myself
I am glad to find this out personally
a 43 nasty-well said bo
I have not eaten there - very rarely eat out
but darn sure wont knowing this


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Mont said:


> Were you really considering eating there and didn't chose to do so as a result of the report you read on line?


I wouldn't eat there now because of the health report.

Heck I will not eat at a lot of places around this town for the simple fact of making fire alarm calls to them. Some of the things I have seen just from walking through the kitchens are terrible.

We actually had one place set off their dry powder system over the stove because all the grease buildup behind it and on the sides of it caught fire.

They actually told us they were staying open because the deep fryer still worked and they could serve tacos, fries and such. Even though the dry powder floated down upon everything like snow.

The Captain tore into them, closed them down immediately, the Fire Marshal responded and they had to stay closed until after cleanup and a health inspection.

All the manager could say was, that could take a few days and they would lose so much money. He called a company they use out of Houston to come down and clean the place up all night so they could get inspected and open the next day.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

they should put cams in the kitchens with big *** monitors in the dinning room then we can all see what the hell is going on back there. are you sure you want to know?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

A 43 is baaaaaad, I've read about places being shut down for a few days with much higher scores. I'll go ahead and scratch that one of my list of places to try.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Well shoot...I guess it'll be awhile before I return. I met the folks that own and they seemed nice. I'll give them a month or so to work out the problems and check the ratings again. I really liked the location though.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

When we lived in TN my father had a side business for cleaning ceilings, tiles, etc. We did food joints and medical places mostly, the worst I saw was at a mexican joint called amigos in chattanooga. There was what looked to be a typical trashcan on wheels used at these places, but it had guacamole in it. The thing had tipped over and spilled at the edge of the cooler... there was a serving spoon sticking out and you could see where several servings had been scooped out of the mess on the floor....


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah I used to do pest control when I was in high school, they're places in Beaumont I've seen roaches pour out of walls like a water. I try to keep all of those memories out of my head.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

follow up inspection a 7.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

capt. david said:


> follow up inspection a 7.


Wow i'm not sure i will ever go back.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Stomps got Stomped*

I was going to give it a try..Was.. Like MC, I prefer to cook my own meals and know more about where it came from. Its not too hard to *cook* fresh..LOL and most of the time its better that the Restaurant. But some places a must.. :work:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

reeltimer but i bet you go to gilhooleys! lol last topwater inspection quess what they scored a 7!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

capt. david said:


> reeltimer but i bet you got to gilhooleys! lol last topwater inspection quess what they scored a 7!


You ain't right!I go to both of those places and know the owner's.What is the deal with all these low scores?They using less employees or what?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

lol reel! i know both owners too! as far a dirty places gilhooleys usually ranks among the best!!! lol yea and i would still eat there too.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

capt. david said:


> follow up inspection a 7.





reeltimer said:


> Wow i'm not sure i will ever go back.





capt. david said:


> reeltimer but i bet you got to gilhooleys! lol last topwater inspection quess what they scored a 7!





reeltimer said:


> You ain't right!I go to both of those places and know the owner's.What is the deal with all these low scores?They using less employees or what?


Ah, you guys do know the less demerit points received the fewer infractions at the restaurant/facility?
:rotfl:
*demerit *(diːˈmɛrɪt, ˈdiːˌmɛrɪt) 

1. something, esp conduct, that deserves censure 2. ( _US _), ( _Canadian _) a mark given against a person for failure or misconduct, esp in schools or the armed forces 3. a fault or disadvantage


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

duh! jj you need to read all the posts. lol


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> I was going to give it a try..Was.. Like MC, I prefer to cook my own meals and know more about where it came from. Its not too hard to *cook* fresh..LOL and most of the time its better that the Restaurant. But some places a must.. :work:


I am gonna give it a shot. Just keep my eye's on them cuttin board's. From what I have heard...it is a killer Burger Joint. I have eaten at Gilhooley's...great food. Topwater Oysters Rock!...Excellent! Now Homemade meals cannot be beat..unless you cannot cook. I like making my 3/4 lb Burger with Bacon and sliced beefsteak tomato. With Munster cheese..w/chopped onion sauce. Followed by a Icy cold Land shark.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I've eaten in dives in Hong Kong, Japan, Dubai, and Tijuana. I'm sure they can't be any worse than that. Quit being pansies. :rotfl: Pull out your stove or fridge and look behind it... it may surprise you. 
No seriously, keeping food at proper temps is nothing to play with. Rodents and roaches are gross too. But, where CAN you go? There is a chance you're going to have food that was prepared in an unsanitary manner no matter where you go. It's best to not worry about it too much. That, or only eat at home.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> I've eaten in dives in Hong Kong, Japan, Dubai, and Tijuana. I'm sure they can't be any worse than that. Quit being pansies. :rotfl: Pull out your stove or fridge and look behind it... it may surprise you.
> No seriously, keeping food at proper temps is nothing to play with. Rodents and roaches are gross too. But, where CAN you go? There is a chance you're going to have food that was prepared in an unsanitary manner no matter where you go. It's best to not worry about it too much. That, or only eat at home.


Have ya'll tried in your lives...teryaki on a stick? At your neighborhood famous Chinese restaurant? Yeah..A famous St Pete Chinese place. Got busted serving rat,cat,opossum. I wonder how many people eat there? I know I did..I did not get sick. I have had food poisoning from home cooked meal's. Not my own,other folk's. If your scared to eat out..then stay behind those tin-foil curtains. :rotfl:


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Mont said:


> When I worked commercial refrigeration service back in the day, it was hard to believe what you could find in, under, on, inside of, and stuck to that equipment. The only saving grace was most of the time, it was cold. But, when it broke and got hot, holy mackerel Batman. It stunk to high heaven. There were many a day when a water hose run to the water heater and a gallon of clorox were the first two steps to getting it fixed. Good luck to Stomps in getting their issues worked out.


I have seen similar things behind fryers and grills in fast food joints and believe me if the average person knew of some of the truly disgusting sights and smells there are to behold they would probably swear-off anything they didn't grow or slaughter themselves. I have seen stalagmites of coagulated grease almost a foot tall, I have seen rats so far into decomposition they had stopped stinking, I've seen roaches stuck in grease like a sticky trap, and maggots on dropped burger patties and hotdogs. There are a million disgusting things you can find in a restaurant, but if the food is good just eat it. I don't care how nice a restaurant my be, it is probably hiding more than one dirty secret.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

On a positive note...

Back in high school, I worked at Dairy Queen in Bay City for a while. (The one in town, not out by the convention center) They keep that kitchen spotless! Any time it got slow, we'd be deep cleaning in the kitchen...behind and under anything that could be moved. I never saw anything questionable regarding food safety the entire time I worked there. So, if you are passing through Bay City on the way to/from Matty, and you want a burger... I can highly recommend them.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Row vs Wade said:


> I have seen similar things behind fryers and grills in fast food joints and believe me if the average person knew of some of the truly disgusting sights and smells there are to behold they would probably swear-off anything they didn't grow or slaughter themselves. I have seen stalagmites of coagulated grease almost a foot tall, I have seen rats so far into decomposition they had stopped stinking, I've seen roaches stuck in grease like a sticky trap, and maggots on dropped burger patties and hotdogs. There are a million disgusting things you can find in a restaurant, but if the food is good just eat it. I don't care how nice a restaurant my be, it is probably hiding more than one dirty secret.


Yep...have seen a lot of thing's that would make someone hurl. Though when the food is good..eat.


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

I follow the health inspections in the News every Wednesday, mostly to see if I had recently eaten at any of the higher score places. Not that it would make any difference at that point but I could decide if I want to go back.
I got a buddy that I swear he'd eat a sandwich that was dropped on the floor of a Bangladesh bath house. To each his own I reckon.


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

For those of you visiting this thread to decide on weathed or not to try Stomps Burger Joint, let me point out a few things. The owners Joann and Scott Meguess built this place by their selves from the ground up with their own money. So you know they don't want to be bad mouthed and would like to be successful. This jj gold fellow writes stuff that is a lie. Let me explain:1st- STOMPS does not sell tuna. There for the dented cans are a lie.2nd- they don't use powdered milk another lie 3rd- the staff keeps their hands sanitized all the time and there for don't use gloves to prepare food , so how can they use the same gloves for trash. Not sure my self. And for those of you worried bout the cross contamination from cutting boards....the use a tomato slice for.the tomatoes and no board..and the only chicken they use are breasts which come sigle in a bag so there is no cutting involved. Not saying they haven't had some issues in the past with demerits but. Whatever problems they have had they fix. So if you want a truely tasty and satisfying burger go visit them for ur self. The owners will.tell you" if there is something you don't like or think we can improve on food wise let us know and we will be happy to fix the problem." My family and friends eat there often and never diappointed with our experience. One more thing as far as cleanliness goes, I have been there after the 9 o'clock closing time and the kitchen gets a very good cleaning. They don't get out of there till around 11 or later most of the time. Thanks for reading. P.S. if you serve 400 plus people a day somethings got to be good!!!!!! Just sayingsaying


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

so are you Joann, or Scott?

:rotfl:


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

One more issue on StompsBurger Joint. There has never been a roach in the building. They have an exterminator that comes once a month to make sure of that. Have a good day


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am birthed. Just a person who enjoys the food and gets tired of people talking [email protected]%& bout a business which is doing good. If some of y'all can do better ..put ur money where your mouth is


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

fishrcutbait007 said:


> I am birthed.


We are all birthed, were you birthed as Joann or Scott?


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am neither of them. Just a patron who enjoys the good food and hates people like you and others talking **** because the place is doing good. Cook.at home


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry my spell checked kicked in and didn't proof read. By the way my name is Charlie


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

fishrcutbait007 said:


> I am neither of them. Just a patron who enjoys the good food and hates people like you and others talking **** because the place is doing good. Cook.at home


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Pasadena1944 said:


> So I shouldn't eat there?


Not sure about you, but you know I now need to eat at this place! See below!



REELING 65 said:


> Have ya'll tried in your lives...teryaki on a stick? At your neighborhood famous Chinese restaurant? *Yeah..A famous St Pete Chinese place. Got busted serving rat,cat,opossum.* I wonder how many people eat there? I know I did..I did not get sick. I have had food poisoning from home cooked meal's. Not my own,other folk's. If your scared to eat out..then stay behind those tin-foil curtains. :rotfl:


And this is why I eat there. Have you ever had opossum? Rat? Cat? Monkey? Dog? Beaver? (sorry had to throw that one in lol)

Jetty Tuna?
Mullet?
Hard Head?
endangered Timber Rattlers?

How about Koala Bear named GumNut?

I like it!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fishrcutbait007 said:


> I am neither of them. Just a patron who enjoys the good food and hates people like you and others talking **** because the place is doing good. Cook.at home


I say your are Full of de caca. You Just joined and your post count came from this thread? So did someone fake a health inspection write up?
BTW service sucked when I went there. Just saying.


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Well ain't that just something. They stay very busy daily. No matter what y'all seem to be saying about them. I for one hope they keep growing. Have a lovely day everyone. Y'all come back now ya hear!!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

fishrcutbait007 said:


> Well ain't that just something. They stay very busy daily. No matter what y'all seem go be saying about them. I for one hope they keep growing. Have a lovely day everyone. Y'all come back now ya hear!!!!


 Easy my friend. With this, you just got one more customer. ME!

Do yall serve beer? I could care less about some report. I'll give y'all a shot. Do I get a 2Cooler discount?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Easy my friend. With this, you just got one more customer. ME!
> 
> Do yall serve *COLD* beer? I could care less about some report. I'll give y'all a shot. Do I get a 2Cooler discount?


You forgot something...


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Like I said I am not one of the owners. Yes they sell bottle beer and don't think they give anyone dicounts. But please try them out. Maybe we can get a couple more on here with good news.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

fishrcutbait007 said:


> Well ain't that just something. They stay very busy daily. No matter what y'all seem to be saying about them. I for one hope they keep growing. Have a lovely day everyone. Y'all come back now ya hear!!!!


Stomps is lucky this guy is not around anymore, may he R.I.P


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Now that is funny right there. But the ice machine is clean also. Lol


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

fishrcutbait007 said:


> Now that is funny right there. But the ice machine is clean also. Lol


 Are you sure you ain't got some skin in this game? I'll buy ya a beer. Where is this place. I want to give it the old 24Buds review. I am not bias. I like food.

Anybody miss GumNut?


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Stomps is packed all of the time. That in itself says a whole lot...ya know.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fishrcutbait007 said:


> Now that is funny right there. But the ice machine is clean also. Lol


You must be related or work there if you have looked in the ice machine.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

REELING 65 said:


> Stomps is packed all of the time. That in itself says a whole lot...ya know.


Its new, give some time and a few more reviews like the one on this post. I hope they clean it up and are successful, I may give it a try again when the "New Place Hype" is over and I can park in the parking lot and not have to wait to be seated. If I am gonna wait and spend $30 it isnt gonna be at a place where I am worried about someone stealing my cd player while I am eating :ac550: :brew:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> You must be related or work there if you have looked in the ice machine.


I'm guessing related to or one of the cooks. rs


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.decadeonline.com/insp.phtml?agency=gch&record_id=PR0004312 they just described *my *kitchen....they better never check my phukiennoodle soup!....


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I am not related to or one of the staff. The owners are my friends they are very very nice people. All they want is to serve good burgers and for everyone to have a good expierence.. I am tryingto get the owners to.sign up and everyone can ask.the questions they want. Or if you do visit Stomps ,one ofthem would be glad to sit and talk to you. Not trying to get anyone mad just pointing out that the place is hopping all the.time and the food is good. Thanks


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

has any one ever got sick eating at Stomps? the 2cool gang has some cast-iron stomachs...I submit 24Buds as exhibit "A"...and I've eaten at Stomps at least 10 times...and I'm ok, and I'm ok...OK?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Privateer said:


> has any one ever got sick eating at stomps? the 2cool gang has some cast-iron stomachs...I submit 24Buds as exhibit "A"...and I've eaten at Stomps at least 10 times...and I'm ok, and I'm ok...OK?


 Thanks Privateer!

That makes me feel all good and stuff. Now lets man it up a bit.

How do I get to this place? Is there a food challenge I can take?

Any bets on the side, I want a cut. I will try this place out. I will even go say hello to the owners and after my meal tell them I want to post a review on 2cool. Keep it fair!

Oh whats the price? Whats the menu?

Do they have salads?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

SW Tookies used to be a staple of mine before Ike, and the Stomp's Icehouse Special was my burger of choice anytime I was there with onion rings and a carafe of Dr. Pepper, I saw Stomp's the other day on 146---just a matter of time before a comparison takes place. rs


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll go with ya...we can "beer" up and hit the joint! I'll take ya there and we can eat us a fat burger...I'll buy...if we get sick, we can blame it on the Bud...PM me...


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

We'll recon the place and report back to 2cool...We'll be just like ...critics or something...


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I tell y'all what 24 buds and privateer tell me when y'all want to go and if the food sucks ...I will buy. But you have to pay for.the.drinks. lol and 24 buds they have a good menu. I like the outlaw burger myself. It has 1/2 pound patty and smothered with grilled onions and diced japalenos. Very good. See y'all soon I hope


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

dude...I can't pay fer 'Buds drinks...I only have a 671 credit rating....


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

The location is south hwy. 146. Between kemah and texascity. Look for the name in big white letters on the roof. Don't be surprised if there is a wait. Best time if there is one I am told is between 3:00 and 4:30. Monday through wedsday


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry 24. Yes they do have a chicken salads and the prices are low but quality good


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Privateer said:


> dude...I can't pay fer 'Buds drinks...I only have a 671 credit rating....


We have a problem....Ahh we can figure it out. I live out on the West side of Houston....I will have to plan this with a trip to Galveston. Buds love a good burger, but thats a ways off. 



fishrcutbait007 said:


> Sorry 24. Yes they do have a chicken salads and the prices are low but quality good


 Salads. :an5:


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

The good thing bout that is. I live in bacliff which is close andstomps is open everyday. No problem and if I don't get to meet you hope youlike the place


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Fishrcutbait007, this thread started with someone posting a link to an official Galveston County Health District site that showed Stomp's had a very high Demerit Score from their Health Inspection (43) in mid-December. This was following a very bad 28 score in early December.

No one made that up. I looked up several (7) other restaurants on the Galveston County Health District Site and the scores are almost never double digits. There was one 17 score, but nothing close to 28 or 43.

Stomp's definitely seems to have had some health issues in early to mid-December 2010. Hopefully that isn't a sign of the owner's priority around keeping the place clean. Hopefully they will not let that happen again. It is encouraging that their score from 12/16 went down to 7 (I don't think this is a great score, but they clearly cleaned things up).

I hope Stomp's does improve in this area. Its sounds like there food tastes good. For some, that is going to be good enough. For others, they want a place that they feel is clean too. You act like people are making this stuff up or have a vendetta against Stomp's. I don't think that is true. Also, just because the place is busy doesn't mean they are clean. If Stomp's continues to get bad health reports, I doubt they are going to be busy for many more months. Hopefully, it won't come to that.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

OK.....Wow....buzz kill!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Privateer said:


> OK.....Wow....buzz kill!


 right....man...... Now I want to go eat a salad.

Yea right. I'll eat at Stomps. Fishrcutbait, I'd like to meet ya there one day. Privateer and I will meet up, get a day set that we can both go and let ya know.

By the way, its only proper to start a new thread introducing yourself so we can ask you questions.

Get busy with that.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Give him a break he lives in Bacliff.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Give him a break he lives in Bacliff.


bacliff. rs


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

dang it y'all...just got a phone call...gotta go move a boat...y'all have fun!... and SWS, you and 24Buds PM me...we'll do Stomps...I'll buy!


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

If y'all would read the sentence just before the " violation list" it reads. " THE VIOLATIONS IN THE FOLLOWING TEXT "ARE NOT" THE ACTUAL VIOLATIONS THAT WERE FOND DURING THE INSPECTION BUT WERE EXAMPLES OF WHAT THEY "COULD" POSSIBLY RUN ACROSS... I am from bacliff and I can read and interpret what is being said


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

so interpret the "43"

:slimer:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Privateer said:


> dang it y'all...just got a phone call...gotta go move a boat...y'all have fun!... and SWS, you and 24Buds PM me...we'll do Stomps...I'll buy!


If youre buying, say when. I live about 5 minutes away.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> so interpret the "43"
> 
> :slimer:


I can interpret a 43: save your beer bottle, you'll be able to take a **** in it after about 24 hours.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Privateer said:


> dang it y'all...just got a phone call...gotta go move a boat...y'all have fun!... and SWS, you and 24Buds PM me...we'll do Stomps...I'll buy!





saltwatersensations said:


> If youre buying, say when. I live about 5 minutes away.


Hmmm... I'll try it if somebody else buys it..

In all acuality, I have heard that the place is actually pretty good.. Sure hated to see this thread... :headknock


----------



## fishrcutbait007 (Jan 4, 2011)

All I would like is to see the report with the 43 on it. The health lady only been there twice the 15th was a 28 and the follow up on the 16th was a 7. Tell me where I can see the 43 score. I am gonna read the actual report here in about an hour. The owner said she will.show it to me and I will reply then


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Any of yall ever thought of just asking to see the kitchen? If you like what you see stay for a burger if not have a burger some where else!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

fishrcutbait007 said:


> All I would like is to see the report with the 43 on it. The health lady only been there twice the 15th was a 28 and the follow up on the 16th was a 7. Tell me where I can see the 43 score. I am gonna read the actual report here in about an hour. The owner said she will.show it to me and I will reply then


It's at the original link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*Interpret*

No, but I have a clue about "42"



speckle-catcher said:


> so interpret the "43"
> 
> :slimer:


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Any of yall ever thought of just asking to see the kitchen? If you like what you see stay for a burger if not have a burger some where else!


LOL, I was in there the other day(before this thread started) and ordered a to go burger. As I was sitting there, I happened to look at where the window to the kitchen was and it was boarded up or shuttered tight I guess, and I thought it was kind of weird. oh well, I'll continue to eat there. What i liked more about this whole thread...is knowing about that link to any restaurant inspection in G County!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

fishrcutbait007 said:


> I am gonna read the actual report here in about an hour. The owner said she will.show it to me and I will reply then


Man I hope the report wasn't that long. rs


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Broken down for the confused. Last inspection on 16DEC10 showed a 7.

So big big improvement and a reason to get off the 43 for now, at least until the next inspection. :work:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Josh owes me a burger at Stomps...Jus Sayin. :wink:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Josh owes me a burger at Stomps...Jus Sayin. :wink:


Say when! Heck I will get ya a beer to wash it down with.

Better yet, I say we have a 2CBDA meeting at Stomps. We can make a rating sheet and fill it out and come up with a total tally of what we think they deserve on a 1-10 scale. Then post the results on the board.:brew:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I had Stomps last wednesday and loved it. No complaints here. I live about 2 mins away and will give it another shot. I remember hearing bad stuff about Tookies Kitchen...looks as if it followed to Stomps.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

porkchoplc said:


> I had Stomps last wednesday and loved it. No complaints here. I live about 2 mins away and will give it another shot. I remember hearing bad stuff about Tookies Kitchen...looks as if it followed to Stomps.


Were you the guy on the golf cart with the pooch when that bad wreck happened?


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

fishrcutbait007 said:


> I am gonna read the actual report here in about an hour. The owner said she will.show it to me and I will reply then


Still waiting.


----------

